# Loss Of B.b. King; What Do You Listen To In Your Shop?



## brino (May 15, 2015)

Respect to B.B. King, September 16, 1925 to May 14, 2015 (aged 89).
We just lost one of the true legends!

I can also go thru just B.B. King "albums" and keep finding variety, great stories and great music.
Often in my shop I play a mixed blues playlist on the PC thru an old stereo to a speaker near each corner.

So many people joke about blues music being depressing; I believe those people have never really listened to it. I find the blues relaxing, inspiring and joyful.

Here's to the 'King of the Blues!'

-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 15, 2015)

May he rest in peace.
i hope that Lucille ends up at the Smithsonian or the Blues Hall of Fame.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 15, 2015)

I also am a big blues fan.
Did you know what the BB stood for.
When he started out he was known as the "Beal Street Blues Boy" 
*********RIP BB***************G**************************


----------



## markm63 (May 16, 2015)

i have BB Kings bluesville on sirius playing all day, everyday at work.
I've been to see BB in concert I cant remember how many times.
 a great loss to the blues world, the last of the "Kings of the blues"
RIP, BB   theres going to be a heck of a concert when BB shows up...


----------



## savarin (May 19, 2015)

I play all styles of music in my shop including blues and yes BB is included in that.
I dont play 50's rock and roll, country and western or rap.


----------



## lowlife (May 19, 2015)

Not a huge BB King fan but I did respect him as a great musician. I listen to "the current" radio. It plays stuff I have never heard as weĺl as deep tracks and a lot of local stuff


----------



## jpfabricator (May 19, 2015)

I wear earplugs, and or earmuffs, so I hear silence. With a newborn in the house, silence is golden! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 20, 2015)

BB was one of the kings.... Albert, BB, Freddie.  They were all awesome.  Saw them all in SF when I was I bumkin, damn I knew it was something else, but years later I realize how great they were, all of em!!!

michael


----------



## GK1918 (May 20, 2015)

Yes another legend.  Little trivia, Mr King bought the first all new raised roof, all new torsion bar suspension Starliner in
1957.  Factory photo prior delivery.  Sad ending, it was stolen in Chicago and never found. They say it may have
ended in a chop shop???  case never solved........


----------



## cathead (May 20, 2015)

The pleasing whir of my 3 phase idler motor mostly....


----------



## dave2176 (May 20, 2015)

He was certainly a gifted entertainer. In the shop I listen to the whirr of the machines and the many competing voices in my head. Actually it is one voice but it is going 80 different directions all the time.
Dave


----------



## brino (May 20, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> Actually it is one voice but it is going 80 different directions all the time.



I here ya!


----------



## Lucky 13 (May 20, 2015)

I have a pretty wide open taste in music. Currently in the shop I am listening to Hank Williams III, David Allen Coe,Primus, Grateful Dead, Merle Haggard, Pink Floyd, Alabama Shakes on Pandora.


----------

